# Monster bluegill!



## Kodiak (Nov 10, 2007)

Check out the bluegill in the photos at the end of this report:

http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-...2007/11/1/fishing-report-november-1-2007.html

The fish is 12.75" long!

KODIAK


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

that is a monster gill, i know where there are some of that size but the only problem is one its on a golf course, two its high dollar private, three u get caught u go to jail.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Boy that is a monster gill, to bad it isnt still swimming around.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

wow slabber!!!!


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I caught one 12 1/8 inches up at AEP two winters ago ice fishing. There are some beasts up there if you can find them...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

For some of the biggest bluegills i've ever caught, check out mosquito lake's south end. I've taken lots of fish-ohio size gills from the stumps at 88 and also down by 305. Even some over 10"s. So big that they hit medium size minnows.


----------

